# Young Chihuahua has an enlarged heart.



## bambiroo (Mar 24, 2008)

HI 
My name is Jenn I am new here. My dog Mookie is about 2 1/2 years old. He has been wheezing lately when he sleeps and has been making a noise like he is trying to clear his throat. So the vet put him on Clavamox for a cough, that didn't work so I took him back and they did a chest xray. They said he has fluid in his lungs and an enlarged heart that takes up 3/4 of his chest. The vet said that before she says it is heart failure lets try a round of taurine (viitamin B), clavamox for the swollen lympnode, and lasix (which is a diuretic) for the fluid in the lungs. He has been on this cocktail for 3 days and does not seem to be getting better. He is eating and drinking fine and has sooooo much energy. My question is has anyone had a young dog be diagnosed with an enlarged heart? And what is the prognosis. Is this something he can live a long time with? I have been crying since Friday, I can't bear the thought of losing him so young. Thank YOU


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes, I had a cocker spaniel with congestive herat failure causing enlargement of the heart. She did fine on meds for about 5 years. 

Have you contacted the breeder of the dog to see if they did any health screenings on the parents?


----------



## bambiroo (Mar 24, 2008)

No. Why is this inherited? I have a friend who has his brother from a different litter.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a dog with heart disease but he is 11 years old. Ask your vet about a new drug called Pimobendan - this drug is helping my dog who has had this disease for 9 months now. He is taking this along with Lasix and Enalapril. I have changed his food to one with low sodium and contains Taurine and Omega 3. It is called Royal Canin Early Cardiac.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

The breeder should be notified in any case since they would want to reconsider breeding the parents ever again IF this could be something inherited, case by case until you know the cause. Your dog is pretty young to have an enlarged heart.

Mitral valve disease can be something inherited in chihuahuas causing the heart to work ovetime, resulting in enlargement. And it is found more frequently in males.


----------



## nssangel2 (Jun 24, 2010)

My Chichuahua will be 3 the end of August, took him to vet. because he would sound like he was choken when he would run with my other dog or when he would get excited he has done that somewhat since I got him ,as a puppy, My husband thought he was just excited, His brother which my Daughter got does the same thing, this pass 6 mos. he has gotten worse, he wakes up doing the same . He told me Rosco has enlarged heart, gave me (for Rosco) lassix, said it would help him live longer, how mcuh is longer!.( His Brother Toby is going to vet today)I love Rosco, my husband and I are VERY attached to my little guy...


----------

